# green mask layer



## طالبة المعرفه (21 ديسمبر 2006)

pls I need your help to know 
what can I do to creat (GREEN MASKlayer) in pcb desgin by ORCAD
Thanks


----------



## TheTeck (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بالواقع يمكنك طباعة النيجاتيف لهذه الطبقة فقط حسب معلوماتي..

بعد فتح المشروع في LAYOUT

اذهب إلى القائمة option
ثم اختر Post process setting
سيظهر لك جدول..
إذهب إلى السطر SMT إن كنت تريد طباعة الطبقة العلوية أو إلى SMB للسفلية ومن ثم انقر الزر الأيمن فوقها واختر Preview
أخيرا عد إلى المشروع بإغلاق هذا الجدول ويمكنك الطباعة الآن من File\Print

ٍSMT=Solder Mask Top
SMB= Solder Mask Button


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اضيف لما قاله الزميل انه يجب اختيار عامل معين اثناء الطباعة يحدد الفرق بين قطر عروة اللحام وقطر الرسم المناظر لها - لم اتعامل مع اوركاد منذ زمن ولكن استخدم برنامج آخر وكلهم لهم نفس المهام تقريبا

عند عمل الفيلم يطلب ان يكون نيجاتيف لآن كما ذكر الزميل تطبع نيجاتيف الطبقة فقط وذلك لتوفير الحبر وايضا يصعب على معظم الطابعات طباعة مساحات كبيرة دون ظهور تدرجات لونية


----------



## خالد ماهر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

معذره يا اخواني 
هل من الممكن ان تشرحوا لي المقصود من GREEN MASK layer
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى خالد
اسعدنى ردك فلم اسمع منك منذ زمن و اعلم مشغولياتك وكان الله فى عونك
فى البوردات المصنعة احترافيا ، هناك حاجة لأداء مهمتين
1- الوقاية من العوامل المحيطة حتى نتجنب بقدر الإمكان تأثير الرطوبة على النحاس و تأثير الخدش الخ
2- فى الإنتاج الكمى لا بد من وسيلة لوضع قصدير اللحام فى اماكن التوصيل وتجنب ان يغمر عدة وصلات متجاورة مسببا قصر بينها - الخ
لذلك بافتراض ان البوردة هى





لذلك يختار من البرنامج خيار طباعة Solder Mask والخطوات تختلف من برنامج لآخر
سيطبع البرنامج مساحة سوداء بشكل نقطة اللحام مربع او بيضاوى أو دائرى ولكن اكبر منها بخلوص تحددة قبل الطباعة فينتج هذا الشكل




وطبعا نيجاتيف للأسباب المذكورة سابقا
وعند عمل الفيلم سينعكس الوضع طبعا لينتج هذا الشكل




وعند عمل الشبلونة للسلك سكرين ستترك فقط اماكن اللحام و يغطى باقى البوردة بالطبقة الخضراء الشهيرة بالبوردات وهى مادة ايبوكسية او خلافة تتميز بالصلابة الشديدة ولا تحترق حتى 600 درجة او تنصهر وهى تعتبر واقى حيث تجمع البوردة ثم تمر فى حمام قصدير منصهر او تتعرض لتيار قصدير منصهر او حسب اسلوب اللحام الآلى فيلحم القصدير النقاط المطلوبة فقط ولا تتأثر باقى البوردة ولا تتكون كبارى غير مرغوب فيها بين النقط المتجاورة الخ وتستمر الطبقة فى الحماية من العوامل المختلفة طوال عمرها بعد ذلك


----------



## خالد ماهر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

دائما تبهرني بردودك فهي شافية ووافية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اسعدنى ان اسمع منك مرة اخرى
وفقك الله


----------



## mfqutb (10 أغسطس 2010)

*لماذا تلتسق البوردة فى الشبلونة عند سحب الجرين ماسك*

السلام عليكم
انا هاوى لطباعة البنتد ولكن تقابانى صعوبة تقلل من شكل الفنى للبوردة وهى التساق البوردة بالشبلونة بعد سحب الاسكيوجى وهذا يؤدى الى ان البوردة تكون اقل جمالا
ارجو الحل فى اسرع وقت
m.f.k


----------

